# Whats your most unusual....



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Just curious really, What is your most unusual product or piece of equipment that you use for detailing ?

Either something you have made yourself, or something you have bought that you never hear of anyone else having one, or something that very seldomly gets mentioned on the mighty DW ???

I cant believe that all of us uses products or equipment that hundreds of other people have as well !

I guess mine is a set of 5 round disks, cut to various sizes - 13", 14", 15", 16" and 17", which I use to cover up the face of the wheel for when I spray tyre dressing on, so as not to spray it onto the wheel. I have only ever heard of one other person to do this.

So, whats yours ?????


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Good idea Mark, I use the frowned upon sponge cut down to apply tyre dressing, I use a feather duster on the interior (does that count?) .


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

I put the commercial/forensic type boot covers on when I get in to do the interior so as not to dirty anything with my dirty, soapy shoes.

Does that count?


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

I wash my car with a brush! :doublesho

Alan W


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Alan W said:


> I wash my car with a brush! :doublesho
> 
> Alan W


Yeah Boars hair at £70 a pop you flash git! :doublesho


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Alan W said:


> I wash my car with a brush! :doublesho
> 
> Alan W


:lol:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

9 Iron.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> 9 Iron.




Please explain more ?????

I am trying to work out how and why you would use a 9 iron !!:lol:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

adlem said:


> Yeah Boars hair at £70 a pop you flash git! :doublesho


:lol: It's now 5 Years old, was worth every penny, and is the solution to reduce wash marring! 

Alan W


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Because on some cars with a wool head pulled on it sits perfectly in boot well with head under boot holding it open safely and without damage allowing me to machine the boot sections easily , so my 9 iron has its place  BigBertha was too long


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> Because on some cars with a wool head pulled on it sits perfectly in boot well with head under boot holding it open safely and without damage allowing me to machine the boot sections easily , so my 9 iron has its place  BigBertha was too long


Now that is so cool - and a definate item to be seen in this thread !!  :thumb:


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Tips said:


>


Your'e gonna have to explain that one too me mate - Gaffer Tape for detailing ????

Or is it for the quick repair of hoover hoses ??


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

I am going to say a nail brush out of a cracker for cleaning leather lol
Maddest one I have heared of is peanut butter to get rid of polish from black trim


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Mind numbing boring answer coming up









I wrap it round a wooden stick to help pick up fluff between the gaps of the rails of the front seats.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Tips said:


> Mind numbing boring answer coming up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol: - Thats not boring mate, thats GENIUS !!!! :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Ratchet (Dec 30, 2011)

A toothbrush.


----------



## fraz101 (Feb 28, 2012)

a pastry brush for nooks and crannies!!!


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

A kitchen sponge scourer for deep cleaning interior plastics and leather.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

erm nothing unusual


----------



## Mattey h (Apr 19, 2011)

I use a thin flex pipe designed to Hoover behind radiators to clean down the side of my seats, next to the center console. Easy access where the standard nozzle won't fit.


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

The leaf blower for drying off.


----------



## WD Pro (Feb 7, 2006)

I have no need now, but I have used a kitchen spatula with a MF folded over it to clean the dash / screen interface on cars with steeply raked screens 

WD


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Mattey h said:


> I use a thin flex pipe designed to Hoover behind radiators to clean down the side of my seats, next to the center console. Easy access where the standard nozzle won't fit.


Any pics?

The amount of times I've hoovered a car and had to leave sections because the Hoover won't fit!


----------



## fraz101 (Feb 28, 2012)

Junior Bear said:


> Any pics?
> 
> The amount of times I've hoovered a car and had to leave sections because the Hoover won't fit!


Lidl were selling them a few weeks back mate for £3!


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Ok cool, I'll go check


Regarding the OP

I tend to recycle bottles from around the home

Flash kitchen cleaners new type bottles are superb, get a really even and wide area spray from one pull of the trigger

And they're foaming action oven cleaner spray head is brilliant for wheel cleaners, haven't had any issues with them yet either


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

I use my peni...........


Ah forget it.


----------



## Lloydy (Jan 13, 2009)

Straw taped onto the end of the Hoover for nooks and crannies

And drinking fast


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Did someone say Nookie?


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

An old (as it's softened and more maleable) section of hosepipe (thoroughly cleaned on the outside of ingrained dirt) about 60-70cm long duct taped at one end to a spare vacuum nozzle end. Amazing for getting down into tight areas like between seats without tarnishing of ripping the fabric or leather seats or the centre console. It's also less cumbersome to pull round a car than a regular vacuum hose thats rubs on the door sills that tends to scuff quite easily.

Just read this last page. The hose works wonders for me, but I guess we all have our own version of it.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Cotton buds dipped in tar remover, like a magic wand, great on wheels.

A plastic venetian blind cleaner with MF socks on, I cut the round bit off and have three readymade implements to clean hard to reach places, also a spare set of MF with some.

An individual wash mitt for each area.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

EastUpperGooner said:


> I use my peni...........
> 
> Ah forget it.


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

A cheap 99p Ikea dish washing brush. Works just as well as those £10+ pad reconditioning brushes. I also have a second one for doing the arches.


----------



## shonajoy (Jan 27, 2009)

Eye make up foam applicators I've used recently for trim reviver on fiddly bits!


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

shonajoy said:


> Eye make up foam applicators I've used recently for trim reviver on fiddly bits!


Got some af revive to try out today, thanks for that tip! Gonna go grab some


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Mattey h said:


> I use a thin flex pipe designed to Hoover behind radiators to clean down the side of my seats, next to the center console. Easy access where the standard nozzle won't fit.


These are great for that:

http://www.autojoy.co.uk/brushes-flexiclean-crevice-tool-universal-p-345.html


----------



## shonajoy (Jan 27, 2009)

Junior Bear said:


> Got some af revive to try out today, thanks for that tip! Gonna go grab some


That's what I used it with, you can get packs of the applicators in superdrug or tesco I think for about £1.50 but I use the same one for the trim stuff. Or nick one from a female they're useless for make up anyway!


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

MarkSmith said:


> Just curious really, What is your most unusual product or piece of equipment that you use for detailing ?
> 
> Either something you have made yourself, or something you have bought that you never hear of anyone else having one, or something that very seldomly gets mentioned on the mighty DW ???
> 
> ...


Not that unusual either Mark, there's a dedicated product out there for this 

http://www.zaneswheelshield.com/


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Avanti said:


> Good idea Mark, I use the frowned upon sponge cut down to apply tyre dressing, I use a feather duster on the interior (does that count?) .


I use an Ostrich feather duster on the dash, post vacuum, clears up sooo much fine dust it's unreal.

I use a toilet brush for wheel arches.

Oh and baby wipes for bird bombs.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

shonajoy said:


> Eye make up foam applicators I've used recently for trim reviver on fiddly bits!


pffft.... use them all the time for nano coating etc etc... best thing for the job! although I do look a bit odd buying so many of them in my local shop... probably think I am a tranny or something!!! hahahahaha 

:lol:

Most unusual thing for me, eh... probably my heart montior... like to see what is going on and how much energy I am using up during a detail...

:thumb:


----------



## Farquhar (May 15, 2007)

B&Q knee pads!


----------



## gavlar1200 (Nov 25, 2011)

Tesco bags for the wing mirrors. The drips and water marks from inside the covers drive me insane!


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Tampons for getting water out of spark plug recesses after a hose down. There was hell on when she found out!


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

Pipe cleaners,the arty farty ones that kids use, come in various widths. Great for cleaning the vents etc.


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

I used to use a Peugeot 206 aerial to clear out the plenum drains on my Rover 75.

Still have the aerial, sadly no longer have the car


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Coke bottles make handy spray bottles


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2012)

wifes old hair dryer ..... cheaper than a leaf blower and lighter and has hot, warm and cold settings.:thumb:


----------



## Danman (May 22, 2012)

+1 for cotton bubs, get all the hard to reach areas
+1 for bags over the wing mirrors, I hate washing my car to drive off and have Niagara coming out there.
+1 for tooth brushes, cleans everything anywhere.

I also use a pastry brush, cheap, long soft bristles, for filler cap, door shuts etc.

Dan


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

shonajoy said:


> Eye make up foam applicators I've used recently for trim reviver on fiddly bits!


I use the smaller sponge wedges for applying trim stuff


----------



## mk6golf (Feb 22, 2012)

Another vote for the tampon...... as James May says..... to get in all the bits where you can't reach.


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

On a similat theme,you should see the other use the missus has for her electric toothbrush!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

I store polishes and cutting compounds in thermal bags, this stops them freezing during winter.


----------



## DemonIan (Oct 30, 2011)

£3 roll of painters plastic dust sheeting for when I'm doing cabriolets. Open roof front and back, lay over the top, tuck inside and close hood up to protect fabric from any polish residue.


----------



## mnight (Apr 19, 2012)

herbiedacious said:


> On a similat theme,you should see the other use the missus has for her electric toothbrush!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


I think we need pics of usage.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

When we had the MINI I used an unzipped zip tie to clean the drain on the front trim under the windscreen 

Used the straw from WD40 Can to clean the drain slots on the MINI roof drains

& finally non scratch scouring pads to do the rear of my alloys. Fortunately I am able to reach throw the alloy spokes on both of our cars to get to the backs :thumb:


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

gavlar1200 said:


> Tesco bags for the wing mirrors. The drips and water marks from inside the covers drive me insane!


Like this idea - but excuse the stupid question = how do you wash the mirror casing if you have bags over the top of them ?????


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Wash the mirrors first, then use the polythene bags to stop drips ruining the dry door panels below. :thumb:


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Tips said:


> Wash the mirrors first, then use the polythene bags to stop drips ruining the dry door panels below. :thumb:


ah, gotcha - thats a cool idea, so simple yet so effective 

I will use this idea


----------



## Andy1983 (Mar 21, 2012)

I use a baby bottle brush to clean my alloys. Like a loo brush but with extra soft bristles.


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Good call on the baby bottle brush, they're a must for cleaning motorbikes or lattice alloy wheels.:thumbup::thumbup:

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

an angled back scrubbing long handled brush is great on my convertibles roof.other than that nothing to odd


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

I use a padded exercise mat for 2 things.

1. To stand a dyson on when I'm hoovering out the car to stop the bottom getting mucky.

2. Laid next to the car to protect knees and hands when I'm doing the low down work


----------

